

Ask HN: How do I make them pay up? - eibrahim

I had a contract with a client and had a sub-contractor.  Client pays me, I take a cut and pay my sub-contractor - nothing strange here.<p>My client wanted to pay my sub contractor directly, so I worked it out with the sub contractor to pay me a &quot;finder&#x27;s fee&quot;.  Basically, the same end result.<p>It&#x27;s has been going well for several months but now the sub contractor is trying to renege and not pay.  What should I do?<p>I have been open with everyone and all parties involved know that I am making money on this deal.  I could go to the client and let them know that sub contractor is not paying me but that feels unprofessional and could potential hurt the sub contractor&#x27;s reputation i.e. lose-lose for everyone involved.<p>I am extremely disappointed by the sub contractor&#x27;s unprofessional and unethical attitude.<p>Any suggestions on how I can handle this situation?
======
tjr
By no means am I recommending what to do, but I found this insightful reading
when it comes to my own decisions on handling situations:

[http://philip.greenspun.com/politics/litigation/philosophy.h...](http://philip.greenspun.com/politics/litigation/philosophy.html)

